# Any benefits using black light?



## Bubs420 (Feb 9, 2010)

Have a question? I have a black light and was wondering at any point in the grow can it be used? looking into making another room for veg and setting up the one im using now for just flowering. Just wondering if i could use it in one or the other? Any help would be great. Have tried searching for any info and have not found any.:confused2:


----------



## LEFTHAND (Feb 9, 2010)

*NO... you can have a cool party with ya ladies.... lol growth wise NO..
throw up some cool posters for the ladies and blaze a few hehe.. 
LH*


----------



## Bubs420 (Feb 9, 2010)

Thank you LH, was just a thought. I wasnt sure so thats why I asked. Being a beginner at this, need to learn the do's and don'ts.


----------



## Icex420 (Feb 9, 2010)

No.


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Feb 9, 2010)

get a few strobe lights, glow sticks, maybe a white t-shirt w/ highlighters to write on it with, and you can rave it up with your plants


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 9, 2010)

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> *NO... you can have a cool party with ya ladies.... lol growth wise NO..*
> *throw up some cool posters for the ladies and blaze a few hehe.. *
> *LH*


 
That's what I was gonna say too.

I went to many parties like that back in the day, oh to be young again.  :giggle:


----------



## outdoorsman101 (Feb 10, 2010)

wally150 said:
			
		

> get a few strobe lights, glow sticks, maybe a white t-shirt w/ highlighters to write on it with, and you can rave it up with your plants



lol


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 10, 2010)

wally150 said:
			
		

> get a few strobe lights, glow sticks, maybe a white t-shirt w/ highlighters to write on it with, and you can rave it up with your plants


there actually was a dude on here a while back that grew a plant under a strobe light lmao...


----------



## AKalltheway (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi all, the hydro shop i buy my equipment from sell a purple light that i've been thinking of trying out it looks a bit like a black light tho lol, you can check it out here hxxp://www.grotec.co.uk/products.php?DepartmentID=25 just scroll down to the bulbs.
p.s. has any 1 used 1 of these before and are they any good ?


----------



## AKalltheway (Feb 10, 2010)

hxxp://www.grotec.co.uk/products.php?DepartmentID=25


----------



## ishnish (Feb 10, 2010)

AKalltheway said:
			
		

> Hi all, the hydro shop i buy my equipment from sell a purple light that i've been thinking of trying out it looks a bit like a black light tho lol, you can check it out here hxxp://www.grotec.co.uk/products.php?DepartmentID=25 just scroll down to the bulbs.
> p.s. has any 1 used 1 of these before and are they any good ?


----
"True 'mixed spectrum' bulbs. These lights work as propagation and flowering lights. They are best used durging the propation stage or in smaller spaces during the flowering stage."
----
about 3/5ths down?

never heard of or seen such a thing...  is it the  real thing or just a hoax..?  curious..      :bolt:


----------



## AKalltheway (Feb 10, 2010)

hi ishnish,
i dont know if the light is a hoax ?
i always buy all my stuff from there site an never have any problems so i cant see them selling a product thats going to give them a bad name ! but who knows ?
i've decided to give 1 a try so i'll put post up when i do an let every 1 know.


----------



## Mutt (Feb 10, 2010)

A peep i know swears by the purple CFL for early veg and propagation. 250,000kelvin..wowzers.
Its nothing like a Blacklite bulb.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 10, 2010)

I dont think a Black Light has the right Spectrum to grow weed. Might make it GLOW,,but not GROW.


----------

